# Happy Birthday valis (Tim)



## Cookiegal

Happy Birthday and best wishes to you Tim. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Drabdr

Happy birthday Tim! I hope it's a great day!


----------



## TechGuy

I hope you have a great day, Tim!


----------



## lochlomonder

Many happy returns, @valis 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Birthday, Tim! Don't forget to stop by the Chat/Zoom later and get your presents ... ;-)

Maybe we can get Allan (@managed) to sing? ;-)


----------



## ekim68

Happy birthday Tim.... Another day, another Year... :up:


----------



## Macboatmaster

Tim
My very best wishes
Hope you have a good birthday

Will your research assistant be able to join you
Kind regards
Malcolm


----------



## 2twenty2

🎂 Happy Birthday Valis!


----------



## valis

Thanks all! Me and Le Twit had a blast of a weekend, relaxed and watched the Super Bowl. Back at it today. I will try to make the chat today but no guarantees.


----------



## blues_harp28

A very Happy Birthday to you Tim and you have a good day.


----------



## Macboatmaster

valis said:


> Thanks all! Me and Le Twit had a blast of a weekend,


Pleased you could arrange that.
Regards
Malcolm


----------



## managed

Happy Birthday Timothy


----------



## LauraMJ

Happy belated birthday, Tim! I hope it was a wonderful birthday!


----------



## lunarlander

Happy Birthday Tim !


----------



## crjdriver

Here you go Tim; for the golden years.


----------



## valis

Lol Chuck....thanks all!


----------



## RT

Well Wishes,
Belated, of course! 

Broke out my finest scales that measures relative age to settle a conundrum many have wondered about...
and the result was:








No worries mate!
The scale hasn't been calibrated for a millennium


----------



## cwwozniak

A belated Happy Birthday, Tim.


----------



## eddie5659

Late as always.......Happy Birthday Tim


----------



## valis

Thanks man! And lol at RT.

Thanks Chuck!


----------



## HOBOcs

Always Late to the party... Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## valis

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Cheeky3

Happy Birthday !! ✨🎉 🎈 🥳 🎁 🎂 🎁 🥳 🎈 🎉 ✨


----------

